# Schwinn Motorbike Question



## frankster41 (Mar 25, 2014)

Can anyone tell me is the hole for the Silveray front fender light in the same location as an Autocycle fender bomb hole.
Thank You


----------



## vintage2wheel (Mar 25, 2014)

I believe it is in the same spot but it is 2 different fenders. A silver ray base won't fit a Autocycle fender. 

I may be wrong about the spot but I know the fenders are different. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## frankster41 (Mar 25, 2014)

vintage2wheel said:


> I believe it is in the same spot but it is 2 different fenders. A silver ray base won't fit a Autocycle fender.
> 
> I may be wrong about the spot but I know the fenders are different.
> 
> ...




Can you tell me what is the difference. I have an Autocycle fender I would like to use on a Motorbike will I run into problems?
Thank You


----------



## vintage2wheel (Mar 25, 2014)

it may be the same spot im not positive but I know peaked is not the same. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## vintage2wheel (Mar 25, 2014)

I will have another guy chime in


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Mar 25, 2014)

vintage2wheel said:


> I will have another guy chime in that recently did it on a customers bike
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free




Interesting. ..I thought the only difference was that the silvery ray hole was larger then the bomb hole and that you had a hole for conduit to feed through and wire clips on the underside? .... I know the Gothic silver ray mount is different then the bomb..


----------



## Djshakes (Mar 25, 2014)

If you are using Gothic peaked fenders (which I doubt you are) the bases are different.  However, typical crescent fenders are the same.  I don't have a set of motorbike fenders to measure the distance from the tip of the fender to the hole. I know the holes sizes are definitely different.  I'm almost positive the silver ray sits forward a little more.


----------



## vintage2wheel (Mar 25, 2014)

Thanks Tim I wanted someone reputable to answer and that has had both bikes because I have not measured my auto cycles or motorbikes but I can if needed. 

Thanks TIM


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## okozzy (Mar 25, 2014)

I would be really interested in the motorbike measurement, I too need to drill a hole to mount a silveray.
thanks.




vintage2wheel said:


> Thanks Tim I wanted someone reputable to answer and that has had both bikes because I have not measured my auto cycles or motorbikes but I can if needed.
> 
> Thanks TIM
> 
> ...


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Mar 26, 2014)

*yeah i as wondering too*

I have a true aero cycle  front fender that I'm wanting to make into a motorbike fender...looks the samething but in all honestyI'd rather get an original 1935 motorbike front fender and sell the front aero cycle fender to someone that needs it.....key word needs it.....hint hint


----------



## vintage2wheel (Mar 30, 2014)

*here it is*



frankster41 said:


> Can you tell me what is the difference. I have an Autocycle fender I would like to use on a Motorbike will I run into problems?
> Thank You





ok guys I just measured center of the silver ray hole to edge of fender on 2 of my 4 motorbikes====8.5 inches

then I measured center of hole of where the fender bomb hole to  edge on my auto cycles and they are the same====8.5 inches


----------



## okozzy (Apr 1, 2014)

*Great*

Thanks for that info., it will come in handy!


----------



## vintage2wheel (Apr 1, 2014)

No problem. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------

